# Quintette is open



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

I went by Quintette Range and it is open. Hours Wed thru Sat 8 to 6. Sun 9 to 6.


----------



## woods-n-water (Jul 30, 2011)

What are they charging


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

$10.00


----------



## carman (Aug 11, 2010)

has anyone went since re opening?

is the pistol range still a ridiculous 25 yards only?


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

Pistol & 22 rifle 50 yards. H/P rifle 100 yards.


----------



## kenny senter (Mar 20, 2009)

carman said:


> has anyone went since re opening?
> 
> is the pistol range still a ridiculous 25 yards only?


not trying to start a pissing match, but why do you need more than 25 yards for a pistol range?


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

Go back to the last posting about Quintet range and you can read all the pros and cons of shooting a longs ways with a pistol. But the reason for the 50 yards at the range is mostly for the 22 shooters.


----------



## carman (Aug 11, 2010)

its the fact that you cant shoot that distance with most carry guns, snub 38 would be useless at 50 yards, 

cant bring targets in any closer= reason why no one goes there, i like the distance and layout of quintette, if only they had moveable targets, i can understand shooting far with a service pistol, but for any small gun thats gonna be a feat


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

I did not go out to the range but I am quite sure they have Target at 10 yards.


----------



## Suprman (Jul 11, 2011)

anyone want to go shoot some soon? new to the area and never been to this range, but need somewhere to shoot.

do you need to bring targets and/or stands, give me the 411 on this place please.


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

I have not shot there since it reopen but like all other ranges you will need you own targets but I assumed by what distances he had that he had stands. Maybe someone on the off that has shot there can help you out.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

if my old memory is correct , i thought the stands were movable as in there was slots in the concrete pads so you could move the targets 5-25 yd away.

again it has been years , after that 1 smart comment about me and my brass recovering i never went back, and some might know when i go i go for the day and shoot a-lot.

_*SLOT* __* i just got another NOMAD 22 in i took it apart to clean it up a bit and slap a cold blue on it *_*today. next time ill bring some and let you try them out , you night want to get one after that.:thumbsup:*


----------



## cag17 (Jul 26, 2011)

I went four times last week. I definitely enjoyed it.

Targets are movable on the rifle and pistol ranges.

I had really good luck with people paying attention to the rules until the last time I went last week. Some older gentleman could not seem to grasp that playing with his 30-06 in front of the red line, while cold, and people were setting up targets, was just a bad idea. I spoke my piece to him and it didn't happen again.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Do they have someone actually monitoring what is going on out on the range now?


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

Chevelle I been looking now that you pointed them out to me but have not seen any for sale.
I been fighting the got have it feeling on that xd dc 9. I have a feel I will have to give in shortly.


----------



## cartersdad (Feb 23, 2009)

The best thing is to go to wilcox exit in alabama and shoot there. much better range


----------



## cag17 (Jul 26, 2011)

joebuck said:


> Do they have someone actually monitoring what is going on out on the range now?


Yes. I understand the FWC to have hired 1 full time monitor and 1 part time. 

This is not a range officer that is calling hot and cold though. They lay out the rules:

2 second intervals
no .50 cal
call hot cold/red line/no handling



cartersdad said:


> The best thing is to go to wilcox exit in alabama and shoot there. much better range


Depends on where you live. I personally like Quintette better; as well, it is closer to me. I have shot at Styx numerous times and still find that with the Range Officers, some people are constantly breaking the rules. The RO can only monitor so much.


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

It under new management so we need to give them a chance. After all it is in a central location. If we don't support them they can not stay open so let's give them a shot!!! It is a long ways to Styx for some people.


----------



## cag17 (Jul 26, 2011)

Slot Pursuit said:


> It under new management so we need to give them a chance. After all it is in a central location. If we don't support them they can not stay open so let's give them a shot!!! It is a long ways to Styx for some people.


very true


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

cag17 said:


> Yes. I understand the FWC to have hired 1 full time monitor and 1 part time.
> 
> This is not a range officer that is calling hot and cold though. They lay out the rules:
> 
> ...


true about the R-O .

*NO 50CAL.* i dont have a BMG but i do have a 50ae, you can shoot a BMG AT STYX's

we shoot at styx all the time ,
it is also up to _*all shooting *_at the time to help point out the rules to the ones that *don't/cant/didn't * read them. 
*SEEING HOW IT MIGHT BE US THAT GETS SHOT FROM SOME DA*.


I have no problem pointing out the rules, but most of the time my GF beats me to it :yes: *ANY* unsafe condition pops up just call *COLD*/*CEASE FIRE.* ...*call hot cold/red line/no handling*
 where ever you shoot.....*SAFETY FIRST*.....:thumbsup:
(TRUST ME THE OWNER WILL HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH IT)

*(AS HE PAYS THROUGH THE NOSE FOR INSURANCE)*


AS LONG AS YOUR NOT ALL *ANAL* ABOUT IT, If the person keeps on just bring it to the RO/OWNER'S attention and he will get it fixed one way or another.

i am about as far from styx as Quintette but i go to styx for the store and supply's,guns,ammo, and the ones running the show there great, and the ac works in the summer and heat in the winter with drinks and coffee some food inside restrooms MY girls DO LIKE THAT :thumbup:.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

Slot Pursuit said:


> Chevelle I been looking now that you pointed them out to me but have not seen any for sale.
> I been fighting the got have it feeling on that xd dc 9. I have a feel I will have to give in shortly.



got that nomad in yesterday, got it all taken apart wondering if i want to blue or paint it.

either way it is striped down and on ready, got it for total of $235 after all the extra fees


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

chevelle427 said:


> got that nomad in yesterday, got it all taken apart wondering if i want to blue or paint it.
> 
> either way it is striped down and on ready, got it for total of $235 after all the extra fees


I wish someone done micro-slick locally.


----------



## omrbh (Aug 22, 2011)

Must confess that I've been by Quintette several times lately and was not aware that it had reopened. Quintette has been my preference because I can pick and choose when the rang isn't crowded. Seems Styx is ALWAYS packed. I go to Styx just to go to the shop!


----------



## Cola Boy (Mar 26, 2011)

omrbh said:


> Must confess that I've been by Quintette several times lately and was not aware that it had reopened. Quintette has been my preference because I can pick and choose when the rang isn't crowded. Seems Styx is ALWAYS packed. I go to Styx just to go to the shop!


You gotta get to Styx around 2-3pm on a weekday if you want the range to yourself. Last couple of times I went there were just a few of us, and they allowed some double tapping and controlled rapid fire that didn't get out of hand. I mean, you couldn't celebrate it, but you could let off a few per clip and nobody seemed to mind.:thumbup:


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

STYX'S DURING THE WEEK IS NICE WEEKENDS BUSY BUT THIS IS A GOOD THING

more shoot the longer the range will be able to offer a place to shoot and buy supply's.

any of the 3 in the area are about the same drive for me so styx's got my business because of the store , AC / HEAT, DRINKS,food, RELOADING SUPPLIES, AND GUNS WON ME OVER.
because when i go shoot i go for the day open to close.

the quintette range has potential with the building that is or was there i guess it is still there. but they have a lot to spend to get to the styx river quality of service offered.

i will visit the quintette range to help support them some . i wonder if they will offer a membership, that to was a plus at styx's. 

ERMLC is good to but i reload and dont care to dig in the dirt to find my brass.

all this shooting talk makes me want to get out of here and burn a few.


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

Chevelle. Does Styx's have sweet tea as good as where we went the other day? A $15.00 membership is nice to and I forgot to mention the air condition in the little building lol !!!


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

no the tea was the best for sure:thumbup:., not sure about that AC building could be hot / cold / wet sometimes :whistling:, but if i could sign up i would in a heartbeat for sure :thumbsup::thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

chevelle427 said:


> no the tea was the best for sure:thumbup:., not sure about that AC building could be hot / cold / wet sometimes :whistling:, but if i could sign up i would in a heartbeat for sure :thumbsup::thumbup::thumbsup:


Gentlemen,
My Blackwater River Tactical Range is air-conditioned where you shoot. Your shells will shine and pick up nicely on my rubber tarped floor. I have 800 yard capability and did I mention no other shooters are on the range when you rent it out.

$60/hr per group/ not person.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

sounds like we need a group shoot one day


----------



## Suprman (Jul 11, 2011)

chevelle427 said:


> sounds like we need a group shoot one day



most definitely!


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

Count me in. Fat boys like AC.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Capt Ron said:


> Gentlemen,
> My Blackwater River Tactical Range is air-conditioned where you shoot. Your shells will shine and pick up nicely on my rubber tarped floor. I have 800 yard capability and did I mention no other shooters are on the range when you rent it out.
> 
> $60/hr per group/ not person.


 
Wherer is it at? We need more info about this range.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

if he will do 60 a group we could get a group together im sure to ck it out , i think i read about it somewhere, think it is a tac training range, could be wrong been wrong one other time


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

chevelle427 said:


> if he will do 60 a group we could get a group together im sure to ck it out , i think i read about it somewhere, think it is a tac training range, could be wrong been wrong one other time


I'll do a forum price of $30/hr. just t o get you guys out here.

You fellas need to understand that my range is operated under instructor insurance which means I typically only have one person shooting at a time while under my instructor eye.
If I opened it to the public under the current liability laws it would cost me near $50k /year in liability insurance to make $10 per head.

My shooters come to advance to the next level and try various weapons.

I live on the range, it is also my home and sanctuary.

The range is not for everybody, meaning, if you have poor habits, whether they be safety or shooting techniques and you DON"T care to improve, this is not the range for you.

I just want everyone to understand, when it comes to pistol shooting this is not normally a plinking range unless you're having a birthday party for your kids.
I do host bday parties and the kids have a great time. We give a safety brief, have guns with silencers and mainly shoot .22 rifles and pistols. If the kids are a bit older we can do some one on one larger caliber pistol shooting as well. I only have one or two kids shooting at a time with direct adult supervision. They have a bunch of fun targets and I even put out pinatas they shoot open with prizes in them. I'm working on building a Disney World for fun shooting and a tactical training ground for the real world.

My range is about safety, comfort and quality while advancing tactically to the next level.

I'm living my dream and I'd like to share it with all of you.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I used to shoot at quintete but when they started closing the skeet course I quit going. I started going to Styx river. I can sight in a rifle in less than 10 shots. So o am looking for a range I can shoot trap and skeet maybe it's just me but quintete never really offered the whole package!
Chad


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

Flatspro said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I used to shoot at quintete but when they started closing the skeet course I quit going. I started going to Styx river. I can sight in a rifle in less than 10 shots. So o am looking for a range I can shoot trap and skeet maybe it's just me but quintete never really offered the whole package!
> Chad


They have sleet now. The guy talks like he wants to meet all needs.


----------



## Boo Boo (Jan 3, 2010)

Does anyone know if quintete has a number to get a hold of them? Would like to know more about the pistol range. I have heard the targets can be moved for closer shots and I have also heard that they are fixed were they can not be moved. Does anyone know for sure? I like to shot in the 10-15 yard range so I can get a feel for my gun and try to correct my grip.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Boo Boo said:


> Does anyone know if quintete has a number to get a hold of them? Would like to know more about the pistol range. I have heard the targets can be moved for closer shots and I have also heard that they are fixed were they can not be moved. Does anyone know for sure? I like to shot in the 10-15 yard range so I can get a feel for my gun and try to correct my grip.


As of about 3 weeks ago they were movable stands


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

Boo Boo I will make a new post asking for the number. This one is old and don't get much attention.


----------



## Suprman (Jul 11, 2011)

Capt Ron said:


> I'll do a forum price of $30/hr. just t o get you guys out here.
> 
> You fellas need to understand that my range is operated under instructor insurance which means I typically only have one person shooting at a time while under my instructor eye.
> If I opened it to the public under the current liability laws it would cost me near $50k /year in liability insurance to make $10 per head.
> ...



Sounds like we really need o take this guy up on his offer!!


----------

